# Day 1 of my husband moving out



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

I don’t want to make this story really long so I’m going to go straight to the point . My husband was my high school sweetheart. I was 16 and he was 18. Now I’m 30 and he’s 32. We been together for 13years and even though we had a lot of happy moments , all I remember is him cheating all the time. Multiple woman for 13 years. The last cheating was with a co worker. This happened 1 year and a half ago. Today I couldn’t take it anymore and told him to move out. I noticed he’s been on the phone with a female co worker since last week. Same way the last cheating happened. He claims to be very sad because this is not what he wants. He says I’m assuming and now he’s tired of changing and I’m still unhappy . Tonight is going to be very hard for me but as of now, I will let my
Kids take turns on sleeping with me. I’m totally
Turned off by my husband . I don’t even have any sex. I’m always sad or angry. He says he did anything possible to keep us together . I find that ********. I never cheated on this man. I just turned 30 and
To be honest, I look amazing for my age. You wouldn’t even know I have 2 kids. I take great care of myself. I graduated college and work at a hospital as a nurse. This man is totally nuts and will regret all this later on in life. My self esteem is very high and I know what I bring to the table. I’m just very sad at how I’ve been played with my feelings for so many years. Any words of encouragement will help ! Oh and one thing for sure, I’m a very strong woman! I’m actually
The one driving my husband to his grandmother house ( right now ) Oh and I’m definitely not going to let him see me she’d a tear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Drshorty91 said:


> I’m actually The one driving my husband to his grandmother house ( right now )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't post and drive! Combined with your emotional state this is a recipe for disaster.

Hopefully you won't weaken and invite him back and also that he doesn't realize you have no grounds to kick him out because if he gets wise to that he'll be back.

You need to file divorce and request exclusive use of the marital residence, pointing out that he has somewhere else to live, and conflict is high.

Also you should stick to one thread, this one that you started 11 hours ago is basically the same topic.









Separating from my husband after 13 years


I’m new to this app. Me and my Husband have decided to part ways. We were highschool sweet hearts . Been with him since I was 16 ( just turned 30). Sadly my husband has always cheated on me. The last cheat was the most painful one. He cheated with a co worker 1 year and a half ago. I took him...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

Trident said:


> Don't post and drive! Combined with your emotional state this is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Hopefully you won't weaken and invite him back and also that he doesn't realize you have no grounds to kick him out because if he gets wise to that he'll be back.
> 
> ...


Srry I’m just new to this app. And I meant to say that I’m going to drive him now ( not currently driving ). I don’t ever see myself back with this man. I’m totally turned off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Drshorty91 said:


> I don’t want to make this story really long so I’m going to go straight to the point . My husband was my high school sweetheart. I was 16 and he was 18. Now I’m 30 and he’s 32. We been together for 13years and even though we had a lot of happy moments , all I remember is him cheating all the time. Multiple woman for 13 years. The last cheating was with a co worker. This happened 1 year and a half ago. Today I couldn’t take it anymore and told him to move out. I noticed he’s been on the phone with a female co worker since last week. Same way the last cheating happened. He claims to be very sad because this is not what he wants. He says I’m assuming and now he’s tired of changing and I’m still unhappy . Tonight is going to be very hard for me but as of now, I will let my
> Kids take turns on sleeping with me. I’m totally
> Turned off by my husband . I don’t even have any sex. I’m always sad or angry. He says he did anything possible to keep us together . I find that ******. I never cheated on this man. I just turned 30 and
> To be honest, I look amazing for my age. You wouldn’t even know I have 2 kids. I take great care of myself. I graduated college and work at a hospital as a nurse. This man is totally nuts and will regret all this later on in life. My self esteem is very high and I know what I bring to the table. I’m just very sad at how I’ve been played with my feelings for so many years. Any words of encouragement will help ! Oh and one thing for sure, I’m a very strong woman! I’m actually
> ...


I say a big good for you. You have opened your eyes and finally see him for what he is. The history shows you he will not change. Just stay strong and focus on the kids and their routine. Once reality sets in expect a lot of begging and pleading and all the same promises he has broken before and will break again. 

Have you been to see a lawyer. When my sister was getting ready to file I got some recommendations for the best divorce attorneys around. My lawyer told me to tell my sister to meet with all the top lawyers for consultations so her ex couldn't use them once she met with them so he ended up with a mediocre attorney to represent him.


----------



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I say a big good for you. You have opened your eyes and finally see him for what he is. The history shows you he will not change. Just stay strong and focus on the kids and their routine. Once reality sets in expect a lot of begging and pleading and all the same promises he has broken before and will break again.
> 
> Have you been to see a lawyer. When my sister was getting ready to file I got some recommendations for the best divorce attorneys around. My lawyer told me to tell my sister to meet with all the top lawyers for consultations so her ex couldn't use them once she met with them so he ended up with a mediocre attorney to represent him.


Thank you! I’m definitely going to look into that. I’m going to give it a couple of months. Reason I say this, I want to focus on my healing journey and the kids. Divorce right now is too much for me. I will be fine for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't think you need anything from us. Sounds like you got this. 

Carry on. 

But once you've got him out from under foot, come back help mentor others that are finally seeing the light and need some coaching and mentoring.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Drshorty91 said:


> Thank you! I’m definitely going to look into that. I’m going to give it a couple of months. Reason I say this, I want to focus on my healing journey and the kids. Divorce right now is too much for me. I will be fine for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank goodness you have put your foot down. I have no idea how you were able to overlook his appalling behaviour all these years. 
I understand about the divorce. It was over 2 years before I was emotionally ready to deal with the that, but it is an important step when you are able.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It took you a while but you got there. Well done you!
Prepare for the love bombing now. He’s going to quickly realise that the women who he flirts/cheats with won’t be interested in anything more permanent and he will be knocking on your door again swearing he’s learned his lesson and that you are his one true love.
Be strong.


----------



## Indian_Nerd_Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

Drshorty91 said:


> Turned off by my husband . I don’t even have any sex. I’m always sad or angry. He says he did anything possible to keep us together . I find that ******. I never cheated on this man. I just turned 30 and


Adultery is a big deal. I don't think anyone should tolerate it in a marriage. So you are doing the right thing by bailing out and it is better to do it sooner than later.



Drshorty91 said:


> To be honest, I look amazing for my age. You wouldn’t even know I have 2 kids. I take great care of myself. I graduated college and work at a hospital as a nurse. This man is totally nuts and will regret all this later on in life. My self esteem is very high and I know what I bring to the table. I’m just very sad at how I’ve been played with my feelings for so many years. Any words of encouragement will help


Great that you take good care of yourself. Keep that going along with your work at a hospital as a nurse. It is a truly noble profession as you are helping people in need. Yes, having a strong self-esteem is also important and I am sure your college degree and job are helping bolster your confidence and self-esteem, which is great. 

Being sad and having regrets is normal -- it says you are good person. It does take some time to get over things and move forward. Give yourself some time, surround yourself with good friends and supportive family and things will most definitely get better. I also think you are setting a good example for your children on the longer run.


----------

